# Priming after steaming



## mbenney (Apr 18, 2020)

Hello,

Sorry for the simple question, I cant seem to find a definitive answer by search.

I know the hot water button primes the boiler, but does the brew button also draw more water in?

My process has been steam, then after run water through the empty portafilter to clean the group head.

I'm assuming that also primes the boiler, but have a nagging worry that it's not the case.

Can someone confirm?

Thanks


----------



## shadow745 (Apr 29, 2012)

Yes both buttons control the pump and fill the boiler in the process, just one sends water through the group and the other to the steam wand. I don't steam often, but when I do I use the hot water button to refill the boiler as it purges the wand as well.


----------



## mbenney (Apr 18, 2020)

Thank you very much


----------

